# Wendler's 531 routine



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

Thinking of giving this routine a go just wanna clarify a few things.

The thing that's playing on my mind is the volume and intensity of assistance work.

I realise from research there's no solid rule for it and u do what feels neccessary....that's fine but if u keep stuff in the tank on the main 4 lifts and add constant progression won't that be disturbed by maxing out on the assistance lifts? I mean just because it's a different exercise it's still the same muscle your exhausting.

He says in his article u can max out on the "lesser" lifts but what's the point in living some left in the tank after bench then going to failure on dips/incline after?

Also on deload weeks I've read you don't really say u have to ease off on the assistance lifts either which seems crazy if it's an actual deload session!

On to volume I will be playing it by ear but was thinking summin like:

Mon:

Bench

Assisstance:

Rows SS with Shoulder Press 3x10

Chins SS Dips 2x10

Curss SS skulls 2x12

Tues:

Squats

Assistance:

Leg Press 3x10

Lunges 2x12

Core

Thurs:

Military press

assistance:

Incline Bench SS Face pulls/lat pull down 3x10

Flyes SS Rows 2x10

Curls SS push downs 2x12

Sat:

Deadlifts

assistance:

Front squats 3x10

Pull throughs 2x12

Core

What do u guys in the know think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Dont like your assistance stuff at all, Not much of it is actual assistance for that days lifts.

Id look at simplifying it alot.

Have you got the Ebook?? well worth it IMO. he sets out alot of assistance stuff in it and its easy to find.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Totally agree with mike, the assistance should be a lot simpler if you are following 5/3/1!

Before you start doing the program i would invest in the ebook, well worth it.


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm using a superset with basic push/pull exercises within the volume Wendler suggests so where am I going wrong guys?

I'd rather do a different exercise than do the 5x10/15 of the same exercise personally.

What about intensity?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont bother buying the book mate

http://www.kickasstorrents.com/jim-wendler-5-3-1-strength-training-manual-t4432856.html <<download it here


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

cheers fatmanstan but I can't seem to download it! so hopeless on things like that!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol u need utorrent thats all


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Have you read the Ebook?

Alot of stuff your doing isnt assistance to the main lift. Which is should be. and theres too much IMO. Its assistance to the big 4.

Eg.

Mon:

Bench

Dips

Rows

Tues:

Squats

Goodmornings

Leg raise

Thurs:

Military press

Chins

Face pulls

Sat:

Deadlifts

Leg Curl

Heavy abs.

Adding in a set of curls isnt going to kill you, i normally do them twice a week, but the aim of 5/3/1 is going balls out on the last set of the MAIN lift each session.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

This routine confuses me a bit :laugh:

Im just downloading the ebook and will have a read

I might have a go at it


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Syko said:


> This routine confuses me a bit :laugh:
> 
> Im just downloading the ebook and will have a read
> 
> I might have a go at it


Its easy mate, im doing it at the moment and keeping a log. the boring but big is good too. and keeps it easy.


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

no I haven't bought the ebook mate and I'm too tight too as well!!

in his article he says assistance is mainly down to the individual and how they feel and said that he tells people just add in 50-60 reps of pulling and the same for pushing, u can do it with one exercise each or break it up with a few different exercises and what u have written is exactly what he suggested but it just that....a suggestion!

really appreciate the feedback though guys as I haven't tried it before but exercise selection aint too much of a concern to me as I'm following what Wendler says on volume as well it's the intensity I'm a bit more unsure of


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Just reading a bit of the manual quick and some bits made me laugh :laugh:

*Don't go crazy counting calories, grams of protein, etc. Just eat and learn how to approximate your portions.*

*
*

*
If you want to gain weight, the simplest way is to drink a gallon of milk a day. Simple and effective.*

*
*

*
Question: What if that person is lactose intolerant? Answer: Buy baby wipes. It's gonna get dirty.*


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Lol straight talking, I like the guy

The manual is well worth a read, very easy to understand and doesn't take long to get through (unlike other powerlifting books cough BoM cough)

Why do supersets as you're assistance, they aint gonna do anything for helping you get your main lifts up, pointless imo


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

crouchmagic,

like I mentioned earlier it's just an x amount of pulling and pushing movements in after the main lift like Wendler stated, he said not too worry too much about just to do if u felt u ahd the energy and things were going well so don't see the difference in doing straight sets or supersets really in that case.


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

what about:

Mon:

Bench

Assisstance:

Rows 3-5 x10

Shoulder Press 3-5x10

Arm superset

Tues:

Squats

Assistance:

Leg Press 3-5x10

Core

Thurs:

Military press

assistance:

Incline Bench/Dips 3-5x10

Pull ups 3-5x10

Arm superset

Sat:

Deadlifts

assistance:

Front squats 3x10

Pull throughs 2x12

Core


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

actually scrap the last one (but like to here your thoughts anyway!!!) just read another article on 531 and it clearly states that the way I wrote it out firstly is perfectly fine.

The main thing to be sure of is your not taking anything away from your main lifts, if that happens I will re-think things.

It's an upper/lower split at the end of the day with sound logical progressive and recovery built in which is great, let's hope it works!


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Just finished doing a 4 week 5/3/1 routine. Enjoyed it, my assistance work looked a lot different to yours though. Good luck.


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

what was your assistance exercises Oak?


----------

